# swamp lite vs executioner



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

I currently have Kenda executioners 27/10/12 on my brute 750.I do mostly trail riding. I'm thinking of going to a swamp lite tire. Maybe 26 or 27. Any one have any experience with these tires. Lighter, heavier.etc... Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I would think they'd be a better trail tire. And I'm sure they're lighter


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

I bet they are a better trail tire (my brute had 29.5" swamplites on it when I bought it). I do know that I took it out maybe 2 times before I was able to find some silverbacks, and if you go through ANY mud, be prepared to spend a lot of time trying to clean them out. I could never get all of the mud out of the lugs, they were horrible to clean out.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive got 29.5 swamplites on my teryx4, smooth ride on hard pack and ive only been stuck with them by high centering


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Got them on my brute and teryx, they perform very well and ride and turn good


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Both my buddies have each n the executioners perform a lot better, the clean out good and are good on trails, he has over 2500 miles on them and probably has another 1000 before he needs to replace them. B


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

running 27 14 on my rzr. love them. great all around trail mud water tire.


----------

